# Wi-Fi on Type 1 Modem



## ArjunKiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Can Wi-Fi be achieved on a BSNL Type 1 Modem with a separate router? If yes then please suggest the best router within 2k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 21, 2011)

yes it can be done  u can use any router
Flipkart: Belkin Basic Wireless Router: Router

not the best but vfm & easy to setup


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm..anything better within 2k range?

Is this good? *www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=1288&category_id=120&keyword=Router&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=465


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 21, 2011)

linksys i.e cisco is the best brand for networking products


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw the router from Linksys WRT120N Wireless-N Router and I wish to make my connection Wi-Fi. Please tell me all the steps on configuring the Type 1 modem with the router to achieve Wi-Fi


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

connect ur router to the pc through any of the 4 ethernet ports open browser type 192.168.1.1 hen a username/password dialog will pop keep the username blank & password-admin u will enter the config pages of the router go to basic setup & set the internet connctivity type to pppoe and provide ur username & password then go to wireless basic give a ssid name of ur choice & in security set the level to wpa2 psk and provide the key save & reboot the connet the lan cable from the modem to the internet port of the router & it should automatically connect to the net try these in case of any difficulty get back


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

My Modem has only 1 ethernet port. I wish to surf internet on my PC as well as keep wifi on  so that others in the house can use laptops, psps etc..can it be done?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

yes u can simultaneously connect 4 wired & dozens of other wifi devices to that router they will all share ur single internet connection


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

I ordered the router from SMCInternational. Waiting for it to be shipped.


----------

